# Custom Canes for Wounded Warriors



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a lady that makes custom canes and she is looking for help achieving a grant to help her and her husband continue to produce canes for Veterans. This is a quote from her on another woodworking website. It doesn't cost you anything but a few minutes of your time in order to vote for her business.

__"Here is where I need your assistance. I have applied for a grant as a small business that would allow us to continue and focus on our goals to produce our ergonomic canes in mass for veterans and be able to donate on a regular, long term basis to those who are outside of the established distribution system. What I need from you, the public, is your verified support in the form of a VOTE. There is NO money or other obligation asked of you. No monetary donations or solicitations will come from me, just my heartfelt thanks for taking a moment to LOG IN and vote for my small business, Big Stick Canes as a preliminary step to be recognized for my efforts, interests and integrity of wanting to be a successful business that provides a needed product.

https://www.missionsmallbusiness.com

_"I need 250 plus votes by June 30, 2012 to be considered for the next step. Please tell your friends, family and associates if you believe in my goals."_

Meilie Moy-Hodnett
Big Stick Canes
Gaithersburg, MD 20882
www.bigstickcanes.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

signed and voted already

a good cause


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Done


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Done…


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd be able to make and donate either finished canes or cane blanks plus my vote. Good luck for a good cause. I need to make myself a cane for personal use so I can empathize transitioning to life with a cane due to injury.


----------

